# Best "get pissed at the system" songs?



## LovelyAcorns

Most of the shit I listen to is calmer, but I wanna to have a mixed playlist for the times when I could give a shit less whether a song well articulates a stance and simply want the angry shit that makes me want to get off my ass and do something. So, what's your favourite "get pissed at the system" song? Preferably anti-authoritarian with at least mildly understandable lyrics, but not necessary. 

Here's what I got so far:

Policeman - Against All Authority
Two Cups of Tea - Star Fucking Hipsters
Fire Fire - Gina Young
Johnny - Tom Frampton 
Gang Control - Leftover Crack
Destroy The Machines - Earth Crisis
I Might Be a Peasant - The Casual Terrorist 



Need more. What gets you pissed?


----------



## madewithpaint

the restarts, or some dead kennedys maybe.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Fuck authority-gg allin or anything by him pretty much, well minus expose yourself to kids and a few others HAHA!!


----------



## RnJ

Careful, not all pissed-at-the-system sort of songs are anything more than cynical or a requirement in the genre. I'm sure they are out there, I just haven't heard very many that make me want to do anything but give up. It needs a clear positive element to oppose the negative element.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

RnJ said:


> It needs a clear positive element to oppose the negative element.



well thats a load of bullshit. Ya gotta listen to something that gets your blood boiling, and something that relates to what you feel at the moment. you gotta listen ta fast hard loud shit to show how angry you are..ya cant get motivated to lash out at the system and strike back listening to the partridge family, judt like ya cant have good rough sex listenin ta the beatles..fuck being positive when almost everything around is negative..thats hippie shit


----------



## RnJ

Haha, I'm saying there needs to be BOTH the negative and the positive elements within the song...otherwise you just get pissed, not motivated to change something -- wait, i just realized I assumed "get off my ass and do something" referred to something pro-active, instead of encouraging state coercion. I guess if all you want to do is stick it to the system, you can get motivated enough by a strictly negative song. But the system ain't gonna change over a few dirty power chords. Even if you DID listen to that one ideal song and decided to find a random cop and punch him in the face, the prison system would still be waiting for you, as strong as ever. If punching a random cop in the face would somehow be registered as civil disobedience, it'd be another story...

Just my reflections. I may have came off as saying that one should always be positive, embracing everything, never being critical. Not so.

Oh oh...veggieguy is on his way, haha.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ahhh I see now, i agree with that. however im stickin to not being able ta have rough sex listening ta the beatles haha


----------



## LovelyAcorns

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> ahhh I see now, i agree with that. however im stickin to not being able ta have rough sex listening ta the beatles haha



I didn't know it was possible to have _any_ sexual desire while listening to the Beatles.


RnJ, I think I get what you are saying, but at the same time I'm completely confused at why you said it. I strongly doubt any song is actually going to make people run out randomly and punch a cop, and if one did I'd be trying to hijack a radio tower right now.
I
But, the hardest part about fighting the state is getting revved up enough to do it. And yeah, I know someone people "destroy out of love", for me its mostly hate. So, when I need to do something, I need music to get me pissed enough that sitting around doing nothing is not possible.



P.S. Is "Two dead police, one for hope and one for peace" positive lyrics?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

LovelyAcorns said:


> I strongly doubt any song is actually going to make people run out randomly and punch a cop


Man there are some songs/bands that if i listen to them i feel urged ta go out and beat the first person i see, if it happens ta be a cop... Right now I realize that it is stupid and ridiculous, but in the moment i wouldnt knwo that the music overpowers me..It may be different fer some people, but I can't live without music daily.


----------



## RnJ

I may have said it because I assumed that "getting up and doing something" meant changing something, and not just defying of it for enjoyment's sake.


----------



## Mouse

stiff little fingers has some good ones.

each dollar a bullet
at the edge
love of the common people
roots and radicals
break out
wasted life

the adicts - Numbers


----------



## veggieguy12

download the Cops Make Good Targets compilation


----------



## TBone

Fucking Aus Rotten - The System Works For Them Hell, any Aus Rotten.


----------



## TBone

Propagandhi - anything 

The album Today's Empires Tomorrow's Ashes was a pretty good departure from their "poppy'er" music. It's all damn good though.


----------



## sleep

Ryan Harvey - Peace, Justice , and Anarchy

Public Enemy - Black steel in the Hour of Chaos

Anti-Flag - Die for the Government

Pete Seeger - Which Side Are You On

Immortal Technique - 4th Branch


----------



## Mouse

veggieguy12 said:


> download the Cops Make Good Targets compilation



thanks!!!


----------



## veggieguy12

Wilkommen.
And check out the link to Submission Hold albums, they're great!


----------



## LovelyAcorns

veggieguy12 said:


> download the Cops Make Good Targets compilation



Good, not all your musical tastes resemble the Beatles.


(sorry, had to)


----------



## farmer john

old school neil young ohio


----------



## RenegadeGypsy

Police Truck by the Dead Kennedys
The Kids arent Okay by the Offspring

IDK...there are a lot...seeing as though i spend a considerable amount of time being "pissed off aat the system" already :]


----------



## Livingpastense

Burn by against me. or business on parade/dead cops by MDC.


----------



## A better World

after much thought id have to say toxic narcotics shoot people not dope comes out on top


----------



## AnthraxMatt

Mischief Brew - Thanks Basturds
System of a Down - Fuck the System
Anti-Flag - Fuck Police Brutality
N.W.A. - Fuck Tha Police


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

Anti-Flag - protest song.
Anti-Flag - Fuck police Brutality
Skarpretter- nation of cops
clit 45 - just exist
career soldiers- live my life resisting
Against all authority- policemen
The suicide machines- Red Flag


----------



## streetlight

ANY aus-rotten
Fuck world trade by LOC is always a great album.
Dead kennedys..any really.
Antimaniax - dont steal because the government hates competition

Shit theres way too much great shit out there.


----------



## Nobody's Driving

as an extension of the aus-rotten shit a few people mentioned any fucking behind enemy lines, but i really like the first track on the self-titled lp. or gutter religion. its like more developed and more metal aus rotten to me. 

dystopia...socialized death sentence, stress builds character or fucking anything by them or carcinogen. 
amebix arise or slave c.t.g. 
resistant culture. 
graves at sea. black kronstadt or iskra are fucking great.
or i also like militant vegan edge shit (although thats pretty far from what i am) when i just want something super pissed at any of a vast array of injustices...pergegrine, 7 generations, tears of gaia..etc..


----------



## wildboy860

anything by rage against the machine or system of a down. hed p.e., some kottonmouth kings songs


----------



## HuckFinn

Catheter,Tchkung,Dystopia and Appalachian Terror Unit all ways works for me


----------



## higherTHOUGHT

barbarian by electric wizard.


----------



## keg

skarpretter(rip)fuck you system,once you here it will be in your head for months and it will be a good thing.


----------



## Diagaro

Surprised nobodies lobbied for flobots!
almost all there songs make me wanna do unmentionable things to certain people and places


----------



## shittickit

anything by Feederz but espiecially break it all that song has caused me to break stuff


----------



## captnjack

Diagaro said:


> Surprised nobodies lobbied for flobots!
> almost all there songs make me wanna do unmentionable things to certain people and places



HELLYEAH DUDE
how about a lil flobots and some dead prez anyone?


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

anything with a "WOOOOAAAHH WOOAH WOOOOAAAHHHH WOOAHH!!!!"


----------



## bastardmaker

"our national anthem" by negativland


----------



## codeth

some bands that help me stay pissed

kill the client especially the cleptocracy album
all the songs on the napalm death/extreme noise terror peel session
our fight
all pigs must die
masakari
full of hell
burnt by the sun
hatred surge
agoraphobic nosebleed


----------



## bryanpaul

first song that came to mind(besides gang control by LoC)
.... i guess matt never got the music player thing workin


----------



## acrata4ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW9cCWm53H4


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Iced Earth - Damien , isnt neccessarily a anti government song , but its a damn good pump you up song, and its deffinitely anti - christianity if you dont buy into all that bs (no offense to believers) . but there are a few references about anarchy and the government etc


----------



## Nelco

other genre's of anti:
superjoint ritual waiting for the turning point http://youtu.be/ReK74V7jrAM

counting bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums http://youtu.be/giaZnIr-faM

Mad World / Chris Geo http://youtu.be/5q0ePuLSxCw

Botch - Thank God for the Worker Bees http://youtu.be/6WZyumTkVa0

Eet The Children - Otep http://youtu.be/VxENOlR25B0

crustina aguileria-your fucked no video found

Aesop Rock - Pigs http://youtu.be/Wc9qJS-GG-c

Imagine - John Lennon http://youtu.be/-b7qaSxuZUg
Lynyrd Skynyrd- Mr Banker http://youtu.be/MRJMMQnB9vU

i here satan in the basement of the pentagon-http://youtu.be/8H5SocnRCc8

...i dunno..i found a bunch of stuff in other area's of music...i could fill this thing up with links


----------



## Nelco




----------



## Nelco

RenegadeGypsy said:


> Police Truck by the Dead Kennedys
> The Kids arent Okay by the Offspring
> 
> IDK...there are a lot...seeing as though i spend a considerable amount of time being "pissed off aat the system" already :]


 
love that offspring song too


----------



## Xavierr




----------



## Blackout Beetle

Choking Victim/Leftover Crack and Bob Dylan or The Decline by NOFX, or Phil Ochs.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

I was waiting for someone to say Leftover Crack... Apple Pie and Police State, Rock the 40 oz, and uh... lots of other ones. Haven't listened to them in a while, so don't rightly 'member all the exact song titles. Another great song is Big A Little A by Crass... AMAZING, 6+ minute old-skool, british punk rawk AWESOMENESS


----------



## absurdtoast

obligatory cliche DO THEY OWE US A LIVING?????? post


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Of course they do, of course they do!!!


----------



## smallratbigcity

Ceremony-Plutonic Swine Rake
alll other ceremony songs
Hope Conspiracy-Holocaust, Hang Your Cross, Curse of the Oil Snakes, In the Shadow of God
other Hope Con songs
Young and in the Way-the chaotic and bloody world around us
Burning Empires-Accomplice
Product of Waste-"you won't take me alive" album
RVIVR-animal hands
SQRM-Rodeo, fuck to survive
United Nations-"Never Mind the Bombings heres your six figures" 7" and song
Verse-tear down these walls, road less traveled, waiting on a revolution, follow conform repeat
Happy listening!


----------



## Taylor

anything from nonphixion..oh yah and the Pist..


----------



## Heron




----------



## Aurelius

the album Age of Quarrel by Cro-Mags, there's maybe one or two songs on there that I don't like as much, but its good.


----------



## ChrisKCMD

"a call to action" album by Contravene


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## bIackswan




----------



## noitanicullaH

This doesnt have anything positive in song and its the casualties, yea i know :/ but its true


----------



## Mankini




----------



## WanderLost Radical




----------



## tennesseejed

Carl Wander said:


>





I am very partial to this song.



This is another one, totally different genre, that also makes me hate the system. One the present system, one the past.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

tennesseejed said:


> I am very partial to this song.



Why??


----------



## tennesseejed

Very clever lyrics. Always wakes me the hell up!


----------



## tennesseejed

barefootinbabylon said:


> I was waiting for someone to say Leftover Crack... Apple Pie and Police State, Rock the 40 oz, and uh... lots of other ones. Haven't listened to them in a while, so don't rightly 'member all the exact song titles. Another great song is Big A Little A by Crass... AMAZING, 6+ minute old-skool, british punk rawk AWESOMENESS




Hell yes credit cards and apple pie!


----------



## Bassman98

311-hostile apostle


----------



## tacopirate




----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Here's one people on here won't recall, it was from around 1968. Almost 50 years ago...

Anything David Peel and the Lower East Side sang was quirky, I always liked Oink Oink; have a listen--



"When you see a pig, you've got to say oink oink..."


----------



## Jbird

RenegadeGypsy said:


> Police Truck by the Dead Kennedys
> The Kids arent Okay by the Offspring
> 
> IDK...there are a lot...seeing as though i spend a considerable amount of time being "pissed off aat the system" already :]


 Yo police truck is fucking shaka I love dead kennedys


----------



## Blitzkrieg Nomad

Bands with a "fuck the system" vibe that I enjoy are:
- Crass
- Dead Kennedys
- Sex Pistols
- Rage Against the Machine
- Vicious White Kids / Sid Vicious
- Iggy Pop and/or Iggy and the Stooges
- The Misfits
- The Clash


----------

